# American Student Arrested in Pakistan



## tomahawk6 (13 Oct 2008)

http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=6022337

A 20-year-old American man was arrested late Monday at a checkpoint near the Afghan border in a tribal region where Pakistani troops are fighting Taliban and al-Qaida militants, police said.

Officers were investigating what the man was doing in the border area, which is believed to be a possible hiding place for Osama bin Laden and other foreign extremists, said one officer, Pir Shahab.

He said the man — identified on his passport as Juddi Kenan — did not have permission to be in the region as is required by Pakistani law. He was arrested at a checkpoint trying to enter Mohmand agency, Shahab said.

"He is holding an American passport, which shows him as a resident of Florida," Shahab said.

Another police official, Marjan Khan at the station in Sarrokali, said the man was wearing traditional Pakistani clothes and appeared to be a civilian. "He has told us that he was a student at a community college in Florida, and wanted to enter the tribal region to see a friend." Khan said the man carried a laptop and a travelling bag, adding that he had been shifted to an unknown place for more questioning, also by intelligence agencies.

A U.S. embassy spokesman said he had no information on the arrest.

Asked whether he was believed to be a journalist, a tourist, a researcher, or a suspected militant, Shahab said: "These are the questions we are trying to investigate."

Militants in the tribal regency are blamed for rising attacks in Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Pakistani authorities often claim to kill or arrest foreign extremists, mostly from Afghanistan, the Middle East and Chechnya, in the area.


----------



## twistedcables (14 Oct 2008)

By the time this post is written, the right people will know exactly who he is.  Let's see how much more we hear about this in the coming days (if anything).


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Oct 2008)

He is a wannabe jihadist. Just last month he was cited in North Carolina driving 105 in a 55. His name also is Mohammed.



> FROM WAKE COUNTY NC.. DISTRICT COURT DIVISION
> 
> COURT DATE: 09/22/08
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2008)

Tsk, tsk, tsk - naughty boy.....


----------



## john. M (14 Oct 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> He is a wannabe jihadist. Just last month he was cited in North Carolina driving 105 in a 55. His name also is Mohammed.



how did you get this info ?
FBI alert  :blotto:


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Oct 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> He is a wannabe jihadist. Just last month he was cited in North Carolina driving 105 in a 55. His name also is Mohammed.



I don't quite understand, he's a wannabe jihadist because he was speeding or because his name is also Mohammed?


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Oct 2008)

If he is a jihadist....which he appears to be...then tough luck. I hope he likes Pakistani prison.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Oct 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> *If he is a jihadist....which he appears to be*...then tough luck. I hope he likes Pakistani prison.



What makes you think that?


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Oct 2008)

I don't know about you, but I wouldn't be wandering around the tribal areas in Pakistan without the proper clearances. Just a crazy thing I do.
Not only that, but if it looks like a fish, acts like a fish and smells like a fish......


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Oct 2008)

Well, you know, some people have families in Afghanistan and not everyone is aware of the required protocol to gain access.  Give people the benefit of the doubt until they actually get caught, shall we?


----------



## George Wallace (15 Oct 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Well, you know, some people have families in Afghanistan and not everyone is aware of the required protocol to gain access.  Give people the benefit of the doubt until they actually get caught, shall we?



I have to disagree with that statement.  In this day of age, with TRAVEL ADVISORIES, the internet, instant NEWS, etc. there is no excuse for anyone to be travelling into a Region that is in turmoil or war, unless they have business there.  It was already stated in the original article that he had no reason to be there.  If nothing else, this guy is just plain STUPID and shouldn't have been identified as a student, as he isn't smart enough to be one.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Oct 2008)

Innocent until proven guilty right   That's the basis of the very judicial system we are fighting to defend, amongs other things.


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Innocent until proven guilty right   That's the basis of the very judicial system we are fighting to defend, amongs other things.



.... but, while he is in Pakistan,.... he has to basehis beliefs and expectations on THEIR judicial system.
With the ease that currently exists to travel around the world, we have a tendency to forget that.

By the by... if he was going to visit his friend, his friend would have advised him on what was expected, what he had to do & who he should expect to see.

If it looks like a fish, swims like a fish, feels like a fish & smells like a fish.... it's most likely a fish


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2008)

The revolving door of PAK int/justice....

Pakistani intelligence agents re-arrest American:  "Pakistani intelligence agents re-arrested an American detained in the country's volatile border region and were questioning the man, police said Wednesday.  The man — identified by Pakistani police as Juddi Kenan — was carrying a laptop computer when he was arrested Monday at a checkpoint in the northwestern district of Mohmand, near where Pakistani security forces have battled Islamic militants for two months.  District police chief Waqif Khan said the 20-year-old was released from custody Tuesday but was picked up hours later at his home in the nearby city of Peshawar.  *"He is now in the custody of intelligence agencies, who are required to quiz him again for further satisfaction,"* he said ....

Gotta love the turn of phrase, eh?  ;D  Barring other evidence, I'm leaning more toward the "speeding dummy" theory for now...


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Oct 2008)

Supersonic: the real world will bit you in the ass one day.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Oct 2008)

OldSolduer: Please explain.


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2008)

> released from custody Tuesday but was picked up hours later at his home in the nearby city of Peshawar.



Guess he isn't really a US citzen visiting a friend in Pakistan's tribal region....

Possibly he isn't really a US citzen either.....


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Oct 2008)

We're quick to jump on media innacuracies when it's in our advantage.  Maybe the media are accurate in that case eighter.  I say wait and see before shouting accusations quickly...


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Oct 2008)

Max,there is a difference between your perception of the world and the reality that everyone else lives in. Let me phrase this in a different way,if this kid was white and was wandering around NW Pakistan unaccompanied how long do you think he would last ?


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Oct 2008)

t6:  would we want to be as low as they are or do we want to show we're smarter and actually defend and respect our principles ?


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2008)

Hey... he's in Pakistan & we should leave it to the Pakistanis to figure this one out.
Haven,t heard that this fella asked to see his US representative


----------



## Niteshade (15 Oct 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> t6:  would we want to be as low as they are or do we want to show we're smarter and actually defend and respect our principles ?


Answering a question with another question doesn't resolve the initial one put to you.

I say wake up and smell the coffee. Obtuse is a word that comes to mind.

Looks like a Fish, smells like a fish, tastes like a fish, feels like a fish. - must be cow (by your theory) because detailed genetic research has yet been done.

Nites


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Oct 2008)

Niteshade:  I don't say he isn't a fish or that he's a cow, I just say we don't know.  We are fighting for freedom and all the values we live with (one being someone is innocent until proven guilty) and yet, we allow ourselve to accuse someone without any real proof of his real status.  All I'm saying is don't accuse until you have proof.  You may be suspicious but do not say he IS a wannabe jihadist.  It could, by some people, be seen as racism.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Oct 2008)

.


----------



## J.J (15 Oct 2008)

Recceguy,
Is that a self portrait?  Take that with your webcam? ;D


----------



## Niteshade (15 Oct 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Niteshade:  I don't say he isn't a fish or that he's a cow, I just say we don't know.  We are fighting for freedom and all the values we live with (one being someone is innocent until proven guilty) and yet, we allow ourselve to accuse someone without any real proof of his real status.  All I'm saying is don't accuse until you have proof.  You may be suspicious but do not say he IS a wannabe jihadist.  It could, by some people, be seen as racism.



Oh yes. Play that racism card. That will score big big points. I think you're a racist and you hate white people. (That statement has as much weight as your entire train of thought).

Nites

PS oh yeah, he was an innocent American student on an exchange program to Pakistan and he wanted to go pick flowers in the mountains occupied by insurgents. My initial summation is correct. You are obtuse, and that I can say with certainty.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Oct 2008)

Niteshade, again you got me all wrong.  Read again more carefully this time.  I'm not playing the racism card.  I said it COULD BE SEEN by SOME PEOPLE as racism.  I don't think I said I though it was racism.  

Again, I'm not saying he's the innocent american student.  But I'm not saying he's the bad terrorist eighter.  I'm just saying :  Wait until there are actual proofs.  

BTW, I don't think you can say anything about me with certainty.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Oct 2008)

In WW2 our fathers/grandfathers fought Germans and Japanese. Were they racists ? No. Today we are fighting a multi-ethnic foe united by religious extremism. We arent racists we know who our enemy is - do you ?


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Oct 2008)

OK Supersonic:

I'm saying that it is wise to be prudent. We have immigration policies etc that allow us to hold people that may have a shady background. I'm assuming Pakistan has the same.
I'm saying Supersonic, that you are somewhat naive.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Oct 2008)

t6:  back then, the enemy was a nation.  Today, our enemy is parts of nations.  We can't put everyone in the same bag anymore.  How do you know this fella was a "religious extremist"?  Are you 100% sure he is our enemy?  I'm not convinced YET.  If he's proven guilty, or starts firing at our guys, I'll consider him an enemy, until then, I think we need to let the authorities do their work.

OS:  Is it imprudent of not accusing him of anything yet, but investigate on his background?  We can't just accuse anyone that we think is an 'enemy' without any proof.  We can be suspicious but if we start accusing everyone in that fashion, we are just destroying what we're fighting for.  Because the bad guys do it doesn't make it right for us to do it.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Oct 2008)

Supersonic: Excuse me? If you are caught wandering around in Pakistan WITHOUT the proper paperwork, you will be arrested. They don't mess around over there. 
Your ethics and values are admirable. I happen to share your point of view BUT I do beleive that this person was upt to no good. He was caught in a tribal area in Pakistan that is known to be volatile, without the proper papers. Maybe he is innocent.....maybe not. 
Hypothetically, if a person disembarked at Toronto International and you were a Customs officer, and they presented you paperwork that was obviously not correct...would you let them go?


----------



## SupersonicMax (16 Oct 2008)

Did I say I would let the guy go?  

In you Toronto example (just like with the Pakistan situation) I would take the guy for questions, investigate him.  I would NOT throw accusations just yet though.  I would be suspicious of why he is here, however, I wouldn't say the guy was here to destroy the CN tower.  Once (if) I get proof that he was here for no good, then accuse him.  This kind of thing happens all the time in Canada and not everyone of them are thown in jail.  With technology, internet and access to information, it should be easy to get the required information about how to enter Canada right?  THere will always be people that do not research enough before making a trip.  And that's not because it's Pakistan this time it is different.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Oct 2008)

Max we are really talking about the same thing. BTW, people used to arrive here every day with NO papers, were given an Immigration hearing and allowed to proceed into Canada, promising they'd show up at another hearing. They didn't and now about 10,000 are running around Canada......aint' that a bit scary? You gotta figure at least one or two don't have good intentions.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Oct 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Max we are really talking about the same thing. BTW, people used to arrive here every day with NO papers, were given an Immigration hearing and allowed to proceed into Canada, promising they'd show up at another hearing. They didn't and now about 10,000 are running around Canada......aint' that a bit scary? You gotta figure at least one or two don't have good intentions.



Very true OS! Personally, I think its more than one or two. Many haved political values/religous beliefs which support the other side, and openly express their opinions, while others stay in the shadows, waiting. Crikey, I wish I was kidding!

The values, rights, and laws put forward in good faith for us and for genuine migrants, are now being used and abused by others who come here illegally for a free ride (or other possible sinister reason), taking advantage of our system, raping and pillaging it for their own gain be it criminal or otherwise.

By many foreigners, Canada is TARGETED for reason of being 'easy' and 'soft', its unprotected isolated borders, and passiveness of its citizens.

Harden the f**k up Canada!

OWDU


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Oct 2008)

Under Canada's Conservatives, deportations are up. That's a start. They are mostly criminals.....and I could care less where they end up....but we're off topic.

point is, this guy was in a place he shouldn't have been.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2008)

The latest from the Associated Press, shared with the usual disclaimer....



> "A Pakistani judge Friday extended the detention of an American who police say was caught trying to sneak into a militant-infested region near the Afghan border.
> 
> Judge Nasrullah Khan granted police two more days to question the 20-year-old, who has been identified as Jude Kenan. Police had sought an extra week.
> 
> ...



More on link


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Oct 2008)

If he had no problems in the past, then WHY was he caught wandering around Pakistan without clearances?

I may not be a smart man, but I do know what a potential terrorist is.


----------

